# Does anybody use a  Gallagher  S20 Powerbox Solar  or Zarebra LIS10B



## West Wind Acres (Apr 21, 2010)

I am trying to decide on a solar fence charger.  I have approximately 3 miles of 2 strand wire to power.  There will be weed, I plan to use a 15 guage or larger wire.

2 options that I found so far are

Gallagher S20 Powerbox Solar

and

Zareba LIS10B


Does anyone have experience with either?


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 22, 2010)

They're both good.  Whichever is cheapest is best.


----------



## countrywife (Apr 22, 2010)

we had the zebera and it wasnt good for us all. We have a rather large pasture though.


----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 22, 2010)

We used 2 LIS10B solar boxes year round for over 2 years with no probs


----------



## patandchickens (Apr 23, 2010)

You suuuuure you really want to use a solar charger? You do realize you have to replace their battery every few years (more often if you let it drain too far by accident), so it is not *that* different than a straight-up battery-powered charger?

Just sayin',

Pat


----------

